# Which RAM for XPS 410?



## mpnqb (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Dell XPS 410 and wish to try the Windows 7 beta, however I don't have enough RAM. The computer came with 1 GB of RAM and I don't know what kind of RAM it is. I wish to get a 2GB stick and up it to 3GB, since I have the 32-bit Windows and 32-bit windows won't realize 4GB.

I'm not that interested in performance or anything like that as long as it does as well as the stock RAM does (e.g. the same bus speed, same ratings, etc.) 

What kind of RAM does the XPS 410 come with stock and where can I find a 2GB stick with the same ratings that will work with this system?


----------



## mpnqb (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright, well, I found that a single 2GB stick won't work in this system, but however, I could go all-out and put 4GB in this system for a relatively cheap price:

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=XPS 410&pl=XPS&cat=RAM

However, it seems suspicious that the RAM is this cheap. Is this a normal price for this kind of RAM, and is the manufacturer any good?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Crucial is the best Ram to use in a Dell, a lot of the Ram on the Dell site comes from Crucial
Use either 2 1 gig or 2 gig sticks, I would use the 2, 2gig Kit > http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=B4094A88A5CA7304


----------



## mpnqb (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I did the math. The initial offer they give is for PC2-5300 RAM at $12.99, four of those is about over 50 bucks. The 2gig kit is PC2-6400 RAM, which I assume is better and faster, and two of those are about the same price. Looks like I get more for about the same price. Is the 6400 RAM better than the 5300 RAM like I assume?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes DDR2 6400 is 800 Mhz and 5300 is 667Mhz.


----------



## mpnqb (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, that makes sense.

If I do upgrade to 4GB of RAM, can Windows XP 32-bit take advantage of Physical Address Extension so I get the full 4GB? I already have 1GB video ram on my video card, so my computer is already using 2GB address space as it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram on the video card has no effect on addressable ram the os does not use it only the card does, not you will not get the full 4gig but smother performance then 2 1gig and 2 512's usually as 2 sticks are easier on the system then 4 sticks.


----------

